# Anybody good with leather work?



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Just throwing this one out there and looking to see if anybody is good with leather work on the forum? I have an idea but not sure where to begin.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

not sure what ur looking for but there's a small leather shop on brent lane between 29 and W street, it's a lady who does all kinds of things, i bought some leather from her to make a holster and she has cool stuff in there. maybe she can help ya.


----------

